# Videos of rehearsals, recordings and masterclasses: for better understanding of music



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

I am listening and watching now this recording session by David Fray 



 and I know that I want more videos of that kind. It is so instructional to listen and see how conductor or lead musician is building up interpretation, how one kind of sound is rejected and other - welcome. Such insight gives more understanding how complex the music interpretation is and how much estimated it should be. And all this gives more pleasure when I have the chance to listen to professional recital.

Are there more videos of that kind available? I have watched several masterclasses on youtube but I guess that rehearshals of professional musicians and orchestras can be even more rewarding.

Such videos usually gives more understanding about music than the usual critical reviews in the newspapers in my country, which containt lot of adjectives but almost none of the technical details and explanations.

p.s. What are the rules of masterclasses. Can everyone attend the as spectator even if he or she does not belong the local Music Academy and does not hold any formal educational degree in music? Are you attending masterclasses to improve your understanding about what is good and what is not so good in music?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

jonatan said:


> I am listening and watching now this recording session by David Fray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, one can attend, usually they are open to public, but depends on organizers of a masterclass.

as for rehearsal videos, there are many rehearsal of Celibidache of Strauss and Bruckner and you can watch documentaries about him. But well, as usual I began with Celi, there are good masterclasses by singers such as Pavarotti and Schwarzkopf, Barenboim, etc . Many are available on the Internet.

and yes, agree one can learn tonnes of things through watching them .


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

oh, there is a very famous video with Horowitz recording Mozart 23rd concerto. very nice.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

helenora said:


> oh, there is a very famous video with Horowitz recording Mozart 23rd concerto. very nice.


Yep.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Jonatan should type keywords like "masterclass", "rehearsal" with a name of a performer or composer and then there are many of them on youtube.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

This wonderful blu-ray has a (in my opinion) very nice recording of St Matthew Passion and a 52 minutes documentary with excerpts of the rehearsals and interviews with the conductor, John Nelson.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leonard Bernstein made several films with rehearsals and teaching the music to children.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Leonard Bernstein made several films with rehearsals and teaching the music to children.


Yep. Excellent videos. I wish television could do something like this nowadays.


----------



## Geir Kavli (Jun 1, 2016)

Google for masterclassmediafoundation.


----------

